# Built in graphics card on motherboard, need to update but not sure how



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright so, I have a built in video card on my motherboard but uh..
I need to upgrade and I'm not sure as to how to do it. 
Im new to all of this. Ha. 

I have an ATI Radeon 2100 series. 
I was wondering what I would have to upgrade to, and what would be compatible. 

I'm absolutely clueless.

Im doing this for the Sims 3.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I take it this is a branded PC like a HP, Dell or similar? If so what brand and model?
What budget do have for the upgrade and what are trying to do or play?


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

hey, I'm trying to do this for the Sims 3 that will be comming out early June. 
My computer is an Acer not completely sure since its just a bunch of letters and numbers, haha but Im pretty sure the model is AM1200-E1520B

My budget would probably be between $150 and not quite $200 but if there is no other way then $200.

your help is appreciated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Got feeling that is a bare bones or "white box" unit as I find no AM units on the Acer Site
lets try everest to see if it list what slots you have post the text (.txt) report > http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey is there a way i could email the txt file to you, its REALLY long.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Post it as an attachment follow the steps here for posting a screen shot as an attachment only substitute the text file, How to Post a Screen Shot


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

which part would you like to seee?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The .txt file.


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

kay. i dnt understand, am i doing something wrong?
i have it in notepad
and its REALLY long. i cant print screen the whole thing and if i copy/paste it will take up so much room


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Save the file to your desktop in the press the Go Advanced button below the message input box in the advanced message box there is an Icon at the top with a paper clip on it click it a window will open at the top it says upload a file from your computer click the button select the file from your desktop then press upload close the window and press Submit Reply.


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

nvm i think i got it, i attatched the txt file?
sorry. im really effing slow today.


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

i would also like to add more RAM to my computer, and it says i have to have a video card with a 125 Mb capability along with pixel shader 2.0 compatibility.
annnd i need direct X 10 which i only have 9
how do i upgrade all of that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I really love Acers, well that just told us the Motherboard is unknown.
I'm trying to figure out if your motherboard has a PCIe slot to install a video card into most do but not all do. do you have a digital camera to take a picture of the inside of your PC with?
What you have now is integrated video that means the video chip is part of the motherboard not and separate card.


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I could take a picture of the inside. I wouldnt be able to get around to that till tomorrow though. I was told that there are basically 4 types of RAM and if the pieces look alike then they'll work together?
I have an old computer i want to take the RAM out of and put into this one if that is true. I basically am just trying to upgrade my computer to go along with the Sims 3 requirements.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Video ram is preset on the motherboard you can't change that with out installing a video card. Get us a picture we'll go from there.


----------



## hello-time-bomb (Mar 13, 2009)

alright sounds good, check back tomorrow then. Well my tomorrow might be your today haha Im from Canada and its about 10:30 pm I'll have it up by same time in 24 hours. haha


----------

